# انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...



## adel baket (3 ديسمبر 2007)

_بنت من أنت؟
{تك24: 23}_
_لمن أنت والى أين تذهب؟_
_{تك32: 17}_
_انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب_
_حتى ندعى أولاد الله._
_{1يو3: 1}_

_اذا سألك الله هذا السؤال من جهة انتسابك_
_الروحى:ابن من أنت؟فبماذا تجيب؟_
_هل أنت ابن الله؟هل الله أبوك؟_
_قال الرب يسوع فى يوم قيامته:_
_انى أصعد الى أبى وأبيكم(يو20: 17)._
_ولنك سبق أن قال أيضآ:_
_ليس أحد يأتى الى الآب للا بى(يو14: 6)._
_ان الآب فيه الأمان والمحبة غير المشروطة,_
_واليد التى تقود والعين الساهرة والقلب الذى_
_يصغى ويعزى ويشجع,والذراعين اللتين _
_تحملان والحكمة التى تعلم وتوبخ وتصلح._
_ان فيه ألفة علاقة وضمان مستقبل فى بيته السماوى!_
_لمن أنت؟ربما لا تريد أن تكون الا لذاتك!_
_ولكن الله يقول للمؤمنين:_
_انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن_
_( 1كو6: 19, 20)._
_أنت أبونا عزنا...ونحن أولاد لك_
_بابنك تبنيتنا...لمدح مجد فضلك.._
:94:​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*




> انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن




هاي الآية تدل على محبة هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائلة بجد .. احنا مابنستحق حب الله .. بس هوة مش بس حبنا .. حبنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير كتييييييير كتير .. و احنا مبنستاهلش بل مرة 

ربي يباركك عادل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*







]​


----------



## adel baket (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هاي الآية تدل على محبة هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائلة بجد .. احنا مابنستحق حب الله .. بس هوة مش بس حبنا .. حبنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير كتييييييير كتير .. و احنا مبنستاهلش بل مرة
> 
> ربي يباركك عادل



_الف شكر ليكى عاشقة_
_على مرورك الجميل_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ]​



_الف شكر ليكى مرمر_
_على مرورك الجميل_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## orwaabdu (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول   الله 
لا اله الا الله وحده نصر عبده واعز جنده وهزم الاحزاب  وحده 
أنزل  القران  محا ما قبله ارسل محمد خاتم  النبيين  والرسل  وابطل ما قبله


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*

للرب الارض وماؤها المسكونة وجميع الساكنين فيها ؟اذا لمن نحن واولاد من نحن++++++++++جميل جدا


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*

المبارك (   orwaabdu )لو انك علمت ما معنى ما كتب لما كتبت ما كتبت اقرا وافهم ثم جاوب++سامحونى على الرد واشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## adel baket (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> المبارك ( orwaabdu )لو انك علمت ما معنى ما كتب لما كتبت ما كتبت اقرا وافهم ثم جاوب++سامحونى على الرد واشكر تعب محبتكم


_الف شكر ناجى على مرورك _
_وعلى ردك الرائع_​_
_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*

شكرآ عادل على التأمل الجميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## adel baket (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: انكم لستم لأنفسكم.لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ عادل على التأمل الجميل ربنا يباركك​



_الف شكر ليكى فراشة_
_على مرورك الجميل_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_

:94:​


----------

